# Just for FREE-SPIRIT...



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I know how you love a good laugh,and after yesterday and me bumping into that shop door and hitting my head, i thought you'd love to know.....Guess who has just cut their hand on the catch on the airing cubard door? and it wasn't me...:lol::lol::lol::lol: he did yell.pmsl*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I know how you love a good laugh,and after yesterday and me bumping into that shop door and hitting my head, i thought you'd love to know.....Guess who has just cut their hand on the catch on the airing cubard door? and it wasn't me...:lol::lol::lol::lol: he did yell.pmsl*


lol...oh bless him....but it is funny. Tell him mummy would kiss it better but she's too busy laughing. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...oh bless him....but it is funny. Tell him mummy would kiss it better but she's too busy laughing. :lol::lol::lol:


*lol he says...oh ok..*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol he says...oh ok..*


He knows i love him really 
But he needn't bother coming round here for sympathy....cant abide sympathy seekers.  ....besides i'll bolt the door so he cant come in.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> He knows i love him really
> But he needn't bother coming round here for sympathy....cant abide sympathy seekers.  ....besides i'll bolt the door so he cant come in.


*haha me thinks he is on his way to mummykins....*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha me thinks he is on his way to mummykins....*


But im fast asleep


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But im fast asleep


*But i told him you were worried! :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Phone her at 10 minute intervals so she can't get to sleep!!!!:cornut:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But i told him you were worried! :thumbup::thumbup:*


What did you lie to him for....next you'll be telling him im his mother  :lol::lol:



LittleMissSunshine said:


> Phone her at 10 minute intervals so she can't get to sleep!!!!:cornut:


Nasty, evil, name changing woman you :ciappa: :dita: :devil:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Phone her at 10 minute intervals so she can't get to sleep!!!!:cornut:


*lol just done phoned her,*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, maybe I do have an evil gene in there somewhere!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha me thinks he is on his way to mummykins....*


You weren't kidding was you? :yikes:
Is there no peace for the wicked?  :frown2:.......so my beloved son turns up to borrow the phone and some money. Gosh i feel loved.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

how old is he? it's normally credit/money/food they want!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> how old is he? it's normally credit/money/food they want!!!!!!


He's 20 and bloody expensive and he doesn't live at home anymore...where am i going wrong?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I've 2 step sons, 13 & 15. I'm never done putting damn credit on their pohone, buying them things that they can just 'grab' out of the fridge, like milkshakes etc... having said that the youngest went out one day with his pocket money and bought me a lovely pair of trainers!!!! how sweet!!! maybe he wanted something???? didn't think of that at the time.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I've 2 step sons, 13 & 15. I'm never done putting damn credit on their pohone, buying them things that they can just 'grab' out of the fridge, like milkshakes etc... having said that the youngest went out one day with his pocket money and bought me a lovely pair of trainers!!!! how sweet!!! maybe he wanted something???? didn't think of that at the time.......


Well at least you got a pair of trainers out of it...all i get is an empty purse and a goodbye.  :cryin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

very true!!! though I paid for them really cause the pocket money comes out of our pockets!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> very true!!! though I paid for them really cause the pocket money comes out of our pockets!!!!!


I was stupid enough to think id be better off when he left home....duh


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

no. I left home when I was 17, I still cost my dad £4000 when I was 20... and that was AFTER my wedding!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> no. I left home when I was 17, I still cost my dad £4000 when I was 20... and that was AFTER my wedding!!!!!!!


Thank heavens i wont be paying for my sons wedding...IF he ever gets married. 
Mind you ive spent a fortune on him since he left home anyway, suppose a wedding would have been cheaper...lol 
Maybe i should just emmigrate ...sod it, there's no maybe about it.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

why do you think I'm going to train as a social worker, it's on the Australian jobs shortage list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thank heavens i wont be paying for my sons wedding...IF he ever gets married.
> Mind you ive spent a fortune on him since he left home anyway, suppose a wedding would have been cheaper...lol
> Maybe i should just emmigrate ...sod it, there's no maybe about it.


pmsl.i could allways tell him to move back with you....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.i could allways tell him to move back with you....:thumbup::thumbup:


Do, if it will toture her!!!!!lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> why do you think I'm going to train as a social worker, it's on the Australian jobs shortage list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Can i come?....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease. :thumbup::thumbup:



JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.i could allways tell him to move back with you....:thumbup::thumbup:


Why are you being nasty? There's no need for that sort of behaviour.  :cryin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

we love ya really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Can i come?....pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Why are you being nasty? There's no need for that sort of behaviour.  :cryin:


*coz i need to go shopping, but i've got to wait for the washing machine to finish...guess who's washing!
plus i'm bored talking to myself....:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> we love ya really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


I dont believe you ....i want to have a cry :cryin:
Ony feels unloved and unwanted. .....are you concerned yet?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *coz i need to go shopping, but i've got to wait for the washing machine to finish...guess who's washing!
> plus i'm bored talking to myself....:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:*


I talk to the dogs....... they even answer me..... my washing machine has a load finished and can't get off my ass to hang it out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *coz i need to go shopping, but i've got to wait for the washing machine to finish...guess who's washing!
> plus i'm bored talking to myself....:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:*


Stop using those yawny smilies....makes me tired. :closedeyes:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

when did you last get a night's sleep?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> when did you last get a night's sleep?


I do remember vaguely having two hours sleep the night before last :crazy::crazy:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stop using those yawny smilies....makes me tired. :closedeyes:


*at least mine are still there...:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

why you not sleep? and no I'm not going to let you get some now, just incase you thought I had a heart after all!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *at least mine are still there...:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:*


lol...i couldn't find my yawny smilies.   



LittleMissSunshine said:


> why you not sleep? and no I'm not going to let you get some now, just incase you thought I had a heart after all!


lol...i would never, ever think for one moment you had a heart woman...more like a swinging brick if you ask me.
But to answer your question...I HAVE A SLEEP PROBLEM.....LACK OF IT. 
Oh and there's the incy wincy factor of people like YOU trying to keep me awake. :cornut:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

my motive is that if I keep you awake during the day you might be soooo tired at night you could fall in a deep and lovely sleep, you might even get kissed by prince charming to wake you up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...i couldn't find my yawny smilies.
> 
> lol...i would never, ever think for one moment you had a heart woman...more like a swinging brick if you ask me.
> But to answer your question...I HAVE A SLEEP PROBLEM.....LACK OF IT.
> Oh and there's the incy wincy factor of people like YOU trying to keep me awake. :cornut:


*and a son that needs his mum.....where is he now? oh don't tell me, having his hair cut?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> my motive is that if I keep you awake during the day you might be soooo tired at night you could fall in a deep and lovely sleep, you might even get kissed by prince charming to wake you up!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...Just get me my prince charming and i wont fancy sleeping   



JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *and a son that needs his mum.....where is he now? oh don't tell me, having his hair cut?*


lol...apparantly he's gone to Chatham now he's got the petrol money off me.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

what IS ther to do in Chatham these days? at least Gilllingham has the ice rink!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...Just get me my prince charming and i wont fancy sleeping
> 
> lol...apparantly he's gone to Chatham now he's got the petrol money off me.


*Oh don't tell me, picking *ick head up?...
right got to get this washing out cya all later. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Don;t leave us..... I'll cry and stamp my feet!!!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...Just get me my prince charming and i wont fancy sleeping
> 
> Found him!! and he's got a crown!!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

just your type ony!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh don't tell me, picking *ick head up?...
> *


Yep....lol



suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > lol...Just get me my prince charming and i wont fancy sleeping
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > suzy93074 said:
> ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> suzy93074 said:
> 
> 
> > FREE SPIRIT said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> FREE SPIRIT said:
> 
> 
> > suzy93074 said:
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

What about one of these handsome devils????


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> View attachment 15682
> 
> 
> What about one of these handsome devils????


Ah now i see where they got the saying from: Beauty's in the eye of the beholder.
My eyes aren't falling for it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> View attachment 15682
> 
> 
> What about one of these handsome devils????


Ohhh Ony !! look u cud hav all three at once!! wahoooo!:yikes::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ohhh Ony !! look u cud hav all three at once!! wahoooo!:yikes::ciappa:


It wasn't the fact there were three that bothered me...oh no, it was they were just not my cup of tea. :yikes:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It wasn't the fact there were three that bothered me...oh no, it was they were just not my cup of tea. :yikes:


Okay im gonna look for some real stunners for ya never fear suzy is here


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ONY this is just to make you day woth while....XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> ONY this is just to make you day woth while....XXXX


Now you've just made my day mummykins but he's a little on the ...how shall we say ................dead side...dont you think.
But definitely my cup of tea. :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

now thats someone i would have loved to meet................


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh ive come over all unnecessary :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

They are my hubby, dad and cousin wearing my wigs!!!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Now you've just made my day mummykins but he's a little on the ...how shall we say ................dead side...dont you think.
> But definitely my cup of tea. :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


*yeah ok so he's dead, but still VERY pleasing to the eye...even more so in some pics... XXXX cya later off shopping.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

marion..d said:


> now thats someone i would have loved to meet................


You and me both Marion....oh i miss him.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

buy me something nice!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> They are my hubby, dad and cousin wearing my wigs!!!!!!


lol...Trust me to put my foot in my mouth..........oops. :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:



JANICE199 said:


> *yeah ok so he's dead, but still VERY pleasing to the eye...even more so in some pics... XXXX cya later off shopping.*


Very true, very pleasing to the eyes. But cant i have a real live person?


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

my kids were brought up listening to him lol..... and they still listen to him


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> buy me something nice!!!!


lol...what's happened to your signature? :hand:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

marion..d said:


> my kids were brought up listening to him lol..... and they still listen to him


I grew up listening to him and still do.  
Such a powerful voice....the best in my opinion.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

don't worry, they were drunk and were mortified when they saw I'd taken a pic!!! they are all quite handsome in real life!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

what about waking up to this one!! dont know if your type, a bit clean cut maybe


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

HE'S MINE, ALL MINE!! HANDS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rrr:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Bob saw his Doctor and ask him if he had ever laughed at a patient. " in the 20 years I have been practising medicine I haven't, I've always try to remain professional"!

With that Bob dropped his trousers revealing the smallest lunchbox the doctor had ever seen. It was the same size of an AAA battery. 

The doc burst out into uncontrolllable hysteria. "i'm sorry I really am, I just don't know what came over me" and promised it wouldn't happen again.
Now what seems to be the problem sir?


It's swolen said Bob!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> HE'S MINE, ALL MINE!! HANDS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rrr:


mmmm! wudnt kick him out of bed!!!:arf:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> what about waking up to this one!! dont know if your type, a bit clean cut maybe


lol...what [email protected] sleeps like that? 
Nope, not my cup of tea...i like a bit of rough :lol::lol::lol:
Go get me rough woman...lol



LittleMissSunshine said:


> Bob saw his Doctor and ask him if he had ever laughed at a patient. " in the 20 years I have been practising medicine I haven't, I've always try to remain professional"!
> 
> With that Bob dropped his trousers revealing the smallest lunchbox the doctor had ever seen. It was the same size of an AAA battery.
> 
> ...


lol...that was so funny. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

maybe bob was the man in the pic, that's why he's coverin git with a sheet???


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> mmmm! wudnt kick him out of bed!!!:arf:


By the looks of it, you wouldn't be able to get in the bed. He clearly hogs it all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> maybe bob was the man in the pic, that's why he's coverin git with a sheet???


lol...i had that thought. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

grrr..... I bet he's gay!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> By the looks of it, you wouldn't be able to get in the bed. He clearly hogs it all.


hehehe! yeah he is a bit of a poser!! okay ill try and find you someone really dirty!!!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> grrr..... I bet he's gay!!!


Most of the good looking guys are...lol...although you really are welcome to that one...not for me im afraid. You just watch, bet because i asked Suzy to go get me a bit of rough, she'll come back with captain caveman.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> hehehe! yeah he is a bit of a poser!! okay ill try and find you someone really dirty!!!!:001_tt1:


IM SO SCARED NOW :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

hope this works....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

or how about him... I LUVE him!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to paste him................


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Struggling to find dirty!!! but these cud keep ya clean!!!:devil::001_tt2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Sorry, forgot to paste him................


Actually, I take him back, he's mine!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hope this works....


Yep he's ok at least he's not as poncy as the bed hogger. But i do think i should have a few more to choose from. :cornut:  



LittleMissSunshine said:


> Sorry, forgot to paste him................


YUK..........:yikes::yikes:.......You can take him back.



suzy93074 said:


> Struggling to find dirty!!! but these cud keep ya clean!!!:devil::001_tt2:


lol...i dont have a car but do they do housework?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

what about these ones:biggrin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

How can you not like Wentworh Miller??? those tattoo aren't real you know!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> what about these ones:biggrin:


I prefer the second guy.   



LittleMissSunshine said:


> How can you not like Wentworh Miller??? those tattoo aren't real you know!!!


 Never heard of him but nice to know those tattoos weren't real...still not my cup of tea though. :hand: :nonod:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I would eat Wenworth with a spoon and some whipped cream!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I would eat Wenworth with a spoon and some whipped cream!


lol...you nutter :lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you realise I've been chatting to you for over 5 hours??? I've got nothing done at all!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Do you realise I've been chatting to you for over 5 hours??? I've got nothing done at all!!


Do you realise you have kept me awake? That's just wrong....and Suzy trying to tempt me with posers isn't helping me get any sleep either. Cruel, wicked ladies :devil: :devil: rrr:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

You love it really!! I did a wee btw. ha ha ha!
:arf:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

And im at work!!! got SFA done!! heheheh! Love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> You love it really!! I did a wee btw. ha ha ha!
> :arf:


Surely that's cheating?....i didn't get a kip, so how comes you get to nip off for a wee?........and i was none the wiser, sneaky woman. :sneaky2: :ihih: :001_tt2:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Apart from going on a very long dawn walk this morning, emptying the dishwasher and putting a load of washing on I've done nothing!! At least dinner's made!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> And im at work!!! got SFA done!! heheheh! Love it!


lol...oops, we're a bad influence on you.  :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Apart from going on a very long dawn walk this morning, emptying the dishwasher and putting a load of washing on I've done nothing!! At least dinner's made!!!!!


What's for dinner then? :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

leftovers from last night's corned beef hash, I made too much!! yum!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> leftovers from last night's corned beef hash, I made too much!! yum!!


That's ok...im on my way :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

jump on a flight, It'll be dished up at about half 6!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> leftovers from last night's corned beef hash, I made too much!! yum!!


Im coming too!! love corned beef hash!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Im coming too!! love corned beef hash!!


the more the merrier... please contribute to my cookbook!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll be back in 10... I'm expecting to see some recipe's there!!!!!:crying::crying: I'll cook them all for you all!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

[CO*LOR="Purple"]*God i think ONY has finally gone to sleep............shhhhhhhhhhhhh[/COLOR]


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> [CO*LOR="Purple"]*God i think ONY has finally gone to sleep............shhhhhhhhhhhhh[/COLOR]


NOPE....on the phone actually :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> NOPE....on the phone actually :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: xxxx


*Havent you had ANY sleep?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Havent you had ANY sleep?*


Nope.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nope.....


*Well! what can i say?......get to bed woman, like now!...pretty please.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well! what can i say?......get to bed woman, like now!...pretty please.*


Nope again... 
How's you, sweetiepie?  xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Nope again...
> How's you, sweetiepie?  xxxx


*I'm fine thanks...i'm going to phone ya auntie in a min. to see whats happening.. you ok? XXXX*


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello my sis,, you are just such a special person and I am glad that you are my little sis, hugs and we need to dance! hehehehe get the jokes rolling happy times ahead!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> Hello my sis,, you are just such a special person and I am glad that you are my little sis, hugs and we need to dance! hehehehe get the jokes rolling happy times ahead!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*erm! don't you need music for dancing? or do you dance to jokes?:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm fine thanks...i'm going to phone ya auntie in a min. to see whats happening.. you ok? XXXX*


Hope she is ok....yep im fine thanks, not that it's any of your business....nosey parker...lol.  



pugsley Adams said:


> Hello my sis,, you are just such a special person and I am glad that you are my little sis, hugs and we need to dance! hehehehe get the jokes rolling happy times ahead!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


lol...dance? .....it will have to be the zombie dance though seeing as ive had no sleep. :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *erm! don't you need music for dancing? or do you dance to jokes?:lol::lol::lol:*


I can dance to my humming rrr: :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I can dance to my humming rrr: :001_tt2::001_tt2:


*pmsl thats those voices youkeep hearing.... back in a bit. xxxx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl thats those voices youkeep hearing.... back in a bit. xxxx*


Ah, but at least i can have an intelligent conversation with those voices. :crazy::crazy:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Ony, is a nutter,lol!







:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

pugsley Adams said:


> Ony, is a nutter,lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey....not just a nutter, oh no.....im proud of it.  :dita:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

yay, do we have another member of the mental gang????:devil:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

aww ONY you must be loved - to have topics made for ya


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

isn't she honoured!!!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

What did Ony die or something!:devil::devil::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooo!! where is she though?// don't tell me someone took their eye off the gall and let her go to bed and sleep????/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


LittleMissSunshine said:



isn't she honoured!!!

Click to expand...

LOL no not really..but sometimes i have to show her i still loves her....



pugsley Adams said:



What did Ony die or something!:devil::devil::closedeyes::closedeyes::closedeyes:

Click to expand...

God i hope not, and if she did she's going to get a slap from me for not letting me know 1st...:yikes::lol::lol:*


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> LOL no not really..but sometimes i have to show her i still loves her....
> 
> God i hope not, and if she did she's going to get a slap from me for not letting me know 1st...:yikes::lol::lol:*


The slap is from the both of us,lol!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

can I join the que? I wanna slap her too!!! lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can I join the que? I wanna slap her too!!! lol


*Yep just join in...she would love it.the more the merrier...*


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can I join the que? I wanna slap her too!!! lol





JANICE199 said:


> *Yep just join in...she would love it.the more the merrier...*


now now now little girls put away the belt, your suppose to be using your bare hands,lol!:lol::lol::lol::yikes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pugsley Adams said:


> now now now little girls put away the belt, your suppose to be using your bare hands,lol!:lol::lol::lol::yikes:


*lol No way.she would prefer a whip i'm sure.*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

as I said yesterday, check out my occupation in my profile!!! I can supply them!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> as I said yesterday, check out my occupation in my profile!!! I can supply them!!


*I'm sure ONY has got her own supply, she just don't want you all to know...and i did read your prifile...hahaha*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

pmsl.... how long is the que exactly???????????? you on the wine yet Jan/?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol No way.she would prefer a whip i'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ha ha!!!!! it's better than an office job!!!! lol


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ha ha!!!!! it's better than an office job!!!! lol


I guess that was you on tv with the leather in chains a making men where diapers for a living, :lol::lol::eek6:and spanking them when they deserved it!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Secret diary of a call girl you mean????? rofl.......:devil:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Secret diary of a call girl you mean????? rofl.......:devil:


:devil::yikes::thumbsup:yep! she is something else !:devil:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I loved that, did you read the book? pure filth!!!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I loved that, did you read the book? pure filth!!!


nop! but there is the program on tv of a high price call girl, that just loved to  and decided to make it her career, lol!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

try n get hold of 'confessions of a london call girl' by Belle De Jour,

it's is very rude but give an amazing insight (it's also true) to the life of a high class hooker in London. I read it in about 2 days!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm sure when ONY see this, she's going to think you lot are pure filth.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

me?????? I have no idea what you mean?????:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> me?????? I have no idea what you mean?????:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


*pmsl don't you start flashing ya backside at me mrs....:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


*HAHAHA.....:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

:ciappa::ciappa::yikes::angry::drool::drool::rolleyes5::ciappa::thumbdown::laugh::angry::closedeyes:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> :ciappa::ciappa::yikes::angry::drool::drool::rolleyes5::ciappa::thumbdown::laugh::angry::closedeyes:


*you can go play on ya own now for 10 mins while i make a cuppa. and strip..................the bed...:lol::lol::yikes::ciappa::ciappa::dita::dita:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *you can go play on ya own now for 10 mins while i make a cuppa. and strip..................the bed...:lol::lol::yikes::ciappa::ciappa::dita::dita:*


Funny you say that, it's on my list of things to do taday...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Funny you say that, it's on my list of things to do taday...


*Yeah but i've only got 1 and a half hours before hubby gets home...and i like him to think i've been busy...*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

mine comes home anytime on a fri, do what I do, get the hoover out, put the ironing board up adn fill a mop bucket, then when her walks in, pretend you've been at it for housrs!!!


----------



## pinkymilge (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:

You guys are mad!!

Ok to start with, can I have Ceaser please??? Best looking guy out of all you have shown, although I wouldn't mind the guy hogging the bed. I'm sure we would find a way to fit us both in there..... :drool:

littlemisssunshine...... FAB idea about leaving the housework stuff out! Really need to try that one :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the house of fun... or should that be the nut house???:hand:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pinkymilge said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> You guys are mad!!
> 
> ...


*Now now, as most members know...CESAR is ALL mine....isnt he sexy?:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I do that about 4 days a week!!! lol, spend the day on here, out shopping or on the Wii! genius!! any more tips on how to decieve people??? lol


----------



## pinkymilge (Jan 30, 2009)

awww not fair! I'll share my hubby :ihih:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pinkymilge said:


> awww not fair! I'll share my hubby :ihih:


*pmsl you can have mine if you like, but not Cesar...*


----------



## pinkymilge (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I do that about 4 days a week!!! lol, spend the day on here, out shopping or on the Wii! genius!! any more tips on how to decieve people??? lol


I am here to learn from the master


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

pinkymilge said:


> awww not fair! I'll share my hubby :ihih:


why, are you married to George cloony???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> why, are you married to George cloony???


*Don't care if she is, My Cesar is still better looking...He's so cute,calm,assertive,and he can be my pack lader any day....:drool::drool::drool::001_wub::001_wub:*


----------



## pinkymilge (Jan 30, 2009)

yuk you can keep george. I have strange taste in men, prefer patrick stuart or sean connery :drool:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pinkymilge said:


> yuk you can keep george. I have strange taste in men, prefer patrick stuart or sean connery :drool:


*Yep i'll go along with Sean Connery, or even Sean Bean..*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

What's with you guys having a laugh at my expense? 
Your'e just pure evil you lot :devil::dita:..........i might have been offended. 
Where's my slaps then?.....im looking forward to them :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What's with you guys having a laugh at my expense?
> Your'e just pure evil you lot :devil::dita:..........i might have been offended.
> Where's my slaps then?.....im looking forward to them :thumbup::thumbup:


*Its ok ONY they were queing up this morning, i'm sure they will be back soon.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Its ok ONY they were queing up this morning, i'm sure they will be back soon.*


If ive got that many waiting to give me a slap, im in for a good weekend.  :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> SLAP!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol...hiya EVIL woman :devil:....i see you are one of those waiting to slap or whip me? :001_tt2::001_tt2:
YAY.....i cant wait. How's your housework coming along?  :lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I went to Tesco, and the vets, picked up prescription and have hoovered. that's it, still need to mop, ironing and tidy up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> still need to mop, ironing and tidy up!


Leave that for another day....i intend keeping you talking on here.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok.......if you say so miss.... please don't beatr me again!!!:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Ok.......if you say so miss.... please don't beatr me again!!!:devil:


lol...your'e as bad as me...you'd only enjoy it too. :devil::001_tt2::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

true!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I went to Tesco, and the vets, picked up prescription and have hoovered. that's it, still need to mop, ironing and tidy up!


*HOLD it right there mrs....you told me you were going to strip the bed
ONY she's lieing.....HONEST!.....:devil::devil:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *HOLD it right there mrs....you told me you were going to strip the bed
> ONY she's lieing.....HONEST!.....:devil::devil:*


I haven't made it upstairs yet....ther's no alcohol up there!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *HOLD it right there mrs....you told me you were going to strip the bed
> ONY she's lieing.....HONEST!.....:devil::devil:*


lol...yep i read the post where she was going to strip the bed but i think she just got her wording wrong. I think she meant, she was going to STRIP, then bed. :ciappa:  



LittleMissSunshine said:


> I haven't made it upstairs yet....ther's no alcohol up there!!


lol...that's it woman...you stay downstairs where the alcohol and computer is. :thumbup::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I haven't made it upstairs yet....ther's no alcohol up there!!


*Well why didnt you say? now i can understand.just opend mine, as its friday....hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well why didnt you say? now i can understand.just opend mine, as its friday....hahaha*


It doesn't need to be a Friday for you to open a bottle or four.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I am on the white tonight, then maybe some Gin..... not sure!! x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Im gonna be havin a couple of Voddies!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I am on the white tonight, then maybe some Gin..... not sure!! x


As long as your'e enjoying yourself...that's all that matters.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

ok, I'm half way through cleaning the kitchen... stripping is coming.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> ok, I'm half way through cleaning the kitchen... stripping is coming.....


lol...why are you spoiling it and being a good girl? :hand:
Cleaning the kitchen isn't the way forward....get yourself a drink and come and abuse us. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

alright you big bunch of bitches.................................:hand::hand:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


FREE SPIRIT said:



lol...why are you spoiling it and being a good girl? :hand:
Cleaning the kitchen isn't the way forward....get yourself a drink and come and abuse us. :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to expand...

Oh now that sound like fun to me....


LittleMissSunshine said:



alright you big bunch of bitches.................................:hand::hand:

Click to expand...

Bitch? did you call me?:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

got a problem with that?? wanna fight???:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Oh now that sound like fun to me....
> 
> Bitch? did you call me?:lol::lol::lol:*


lol...now dont go putting yourself down like that....it just spoils our fun because we like to be the ones doing that.   



LittleMissSunshine said:


> got a problem with that?? wanna fight???:001_tongue:


YAY....im always up for a fight.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> got a problem with that?? wanna fight???:001_tongue:


*NO! was just answering to my name.got a problem with that?:incazzato::incazzato::lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

whip or big stick? pick your weapon...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> whip or big stick? pick your weapon...


Both please.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm mopping the kitchsn while doggies are fast asleep on sofa, I'll beat you with my mop!! did you get some sleep lat night?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*oh right! so i'm on ignore am i? thats ok i can chat to myself....dadedadedadeda:lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'm mopping the kitchsn while doggies are fast asleep on sofa, I'll beat you with my mop!! did you get some sleep lat night?


Yep a mop is fine...im not fussy, just like the beating.   
I made sure i caught up on my sleep...ha ha....so i was ready for all the abuse.   :hand:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

don't tell me got more than 2 hours???


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> don't tell me got more than 2 hours???


lol...oh yes, alot more than 2 hours this time. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

well done, was it drugs, alcohol or night nurse? or a big shovel?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> well done, was it drugs, alcohol or night nurse? or a big shovel?


A combination of the list above :hand: :crazy::crazy:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

u havin anoter of one of those parties tonight? can I come??? I'll bring me whips....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> u havin anoter of one of those parties tonight? can I come??? I'll bring me whips....


I have one of those parties most nights :001_tt2:...but yes, your'e always welcome.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll get my coat.. what else can I bring??


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll get my coat.. what else can I bring??


Anything that inflicts pain really ......enjoyment is the aim of the game.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

blow torch?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> blow torch?


Slightly extreme but hey, i'll try most things once.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

No comment!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> No comment!


*No comment? thats not like you...*


----------

